# thinking of es



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya girls

im thinking of es, my only fear is that i will never get pregnant

how do you get over that fear


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Kara..

I am so sorry about your failed tx hun, its not easy.... I dont think you ever get over that fear about not being able to become pregnant. Have you thought about talking to a councellor I see your pevious post about your thinking of egg sharing, its an amazing think to do hun, and as part of the egg share process you will have to have, its nothing to worry about. But I found it really helped me with the decision and deal with my BFN last cycle... I think IVF Wales do do an egg share scheme, http://www.ivfwales.co.uk/egg_donation.asp Thats what I have found for you... At your follow up ask about egg share and see what they say.. If not just give IVF Wales a call. They will beable to help you.

Take a look at this link on FF and it will help you to understand egg share, plus tell you the critria that most clinic ask for. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0

Good luck hun       

Love Natalie xxxxxxxxx

/links


----------

